# 64 Tempest tail panel trim mounting holes



## IBFraggin (Dec 26, 2018)

Hi All,
If someone has the tail panel trim installed on a 64 Tempest, could you measure the mounting holes from the lip just above. My tempest never had this trim and there are not any holes. I would at least like to get somewhat close. 
The curve in the panel makes it difficult to be exact. Maybe also the distance from the edge of the gas door to the first hole/stud too.
I am attaching a pic as a reference.

Thanks in advance for any help.

Sandy


----------



## Rlamarche1 (Nov 22, 2016)

I have a 64 GTO. From the bottom of the lip inside the trunk to the center of the stud is 1 11/16 inches. The first hole from the edge of the gas door to the same stud is 2 1/12 inches. The thing is, I don't know if it is the same on a Tempest. Hope this helps.


----------

